# Applescript : chercher des fichiers



## mc2 (16 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

En Applescript, je souhaite faire une recherche de fichiers par le nom (sur un volume).
Les fichiers à chercher se situent dans des dossiers et sous dossiers de ce volume. 
Le nom des fichiers à chercher serait passer en paramètre.
Le résultat de cette recherche doit s'afficher dans une fenêtre (le même fichier pouvant se trouver plusieurs fois sur le volume à des endroits différents).
En fait, je voudrais faire faire à Applescript un pomme F.

Est ce possible ?

Merci de votre aide.

Mc2


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Février 2007)

mc2 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> En Applescript, je souhaite faire une recherche de fichiers par le nom (sur un volume).
> Les fichiers à chercher se situent dans des dossiers et sous dossiers de ce volume.
> ...


Tu peut peut-&#234;tre le faire avec do shell script et la commande mdfind, mais &#231;a sera limit&#233; &#224; Tiger.

Pour faire un simple pomme + f regarde le dictionnaire de System Events


----------



## tatouille (16 Février 2007)

grep -r 'something' /in/path (-R, -r, --recursive on BSD* on linux -r)


----------



## mc2 (18 Février 2007)

Merci des réponses. En shell, j'ai bien peur que le résultat de la recherche ne s'affiche pas dans une fenêtre où je pourrais faire afficher les fichiers trouvés sous forme de vignette (ce sont des photos de biens immobiliers).
J'ai essayé system events, je ne suis pas loin, mais je n'arrive pas à passer mon nom de fichier en paramètre. Je vais continuer dans ce sens.
Et automator, ça peut servir pour ça ?

Encore merci.


----------



## Warflo (18 Février 2007)

Je crois qu'il y a une fonction rechercher avec Spotlight dans automator.


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Février 2007)

Warflo a dit:


> Je crois qu'il y a une fonction rechercher avec Spotlight dans automator.


oui elle y est


----------



## mc2 (20 Février 2007)

Bonjour,
Voilà un bout de script que je n'arrive pas à finir. Quand la boîte de dialogue RECHERCHER est affichée, je voudrais :
1) m'assurer que le volume EXEMPLE est coché ; 
2) renseigner automatiquement la première zone de texte, par le nom du fichier recherché. 

tell application "Finder"
	activate
end tell

tell application "System Events"
	tell process "Finder"
		tell menu bar 1
			tell menu bar item "Fichier"
				tell menu "Fichier"
					click menu item "Rechercher"
					-- S'assurer que le volume EXEMPLE est coché
					-- Renseigner la zone  par le nom du fichier recherché
					-- set value of text field 1 to "2323"
				end tell
			end tell
		end tell
	end tell
end tell


Merci d'avance.


----------

